# Programmierung eines LCD mittels LCDProc



## bauchinj (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Versuche mich gerade am Programmieren eines LCDs. Hab mich hier für LCDProc entschieden. Hab hier eine relativ gute Beschreibung gefunden.

Mir fehlen aber ein paar Beispiele bzw. einige Details. Wie zB kann ich einen Screen beim laden in den Vordergrund legen. Das Beispiel mit dem Menü ist zwar gut, aber irgendwie hab ich da auch noch nicht den Dreh herausen. Und was mir noch ganz fehlt ist, wie ich die Events der Keys auswerten bzw. überhaupt abfangen kann.

Bitte um dringende Hilfe (wäre auch über ein gutes Tutorial bzw. eine Doku sehr sehr dankbar!)

Bis dann 
bauchinj


----------

